# How to remove or block DDOS attack?plz help me!!!



## readwant (Apr 11, 2008)

I have the cyber cafe and about 10 pc i used..after 5 minute i start surfing the internet,all pc become slow.i don't know why this problem had happend..my friend told me that this problem may be infected by DDOS.so,let me know what is this and how to solve it....tq


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

Please read this sticky: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/if-you-think-your-computer-is-infected-203704.html

If you cannot complete any of the 5 steps for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed, and post your logs in *The HJT Help Forum*; where an Analyst will assist you. However, it is very important to make mention of any of the steps that you were not able to complete.

After you’ve posted your logs, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are very busy.


----------

